# Dart frog (tinc) temp question



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, so I have heard anywhere from 70-83 in the day is fine. And in the winter it gets a bit cooler then that here in SoCal. Will that be a problem? Or will I need to get a bulb/heat pad for warmth in the winter? I had seen it get to 65 (max) in the day in the winter day temps, will they care too much? I just want to make sure!

Thanks!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

im just gonna lower my lights during the winter. if thats not enough im gonna use a heat lamp also.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you heat your house to about 68 deg, there is no need for heat lamps. It seems the tincs are more sensitive to higher temps (above 89 deg), than to cooler ones.

Richard.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

As I saw this post, I will make a question that I always make myself:
wich is the reason that in america and europe the reccomended temperature values are so different? for example, for a tinctorius, the recomended day temperature would be in aprox. in between 77-82 deg., never under 75, and at night, minimum 69-71, but better not under 73. Pretty much the same about terribilis, to make another example. As a personal experience, When very occasionally I had dayvalues around 73-75, my frogs where much more unactive and hiding, and I didn't of course want it to keep it for long!
By the way, I see that in America you recomend much lower values for your frogs..does it really work keeping tinctorius at 69-70 deg. during the day?
I am very curious about it, maybe I am losing my money on heating!

Regards!


----------



## Sun State Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, we almost never get days to the 40's here in SoCAl (60's in the house), so I think we will be fine. When we do use heat its only in the morning, thanks for the info!


----------

